# Snake vs Toad



## dennq

Here is an unknown snake in my backyard in Southwestern Ontario. Any guesses?


----------



## dennq

Can anyone guessw what kind of a snake this is. It was at least 28" long. I have never seen a snake like this around Southern Ontario before.


----------



## GN121406

the toad looks sad


----------



## ...Jay...

looks like a gardner snake. Sometimes there back stripe doesn't show much if they are close to shedding.


----------



## Mettle

The only thing I was able to come up with from looking around is possily the Eastern Ribbon Snake (_Thamnophis sauritus_) but the markings look a bit off. It would make sense though, since they feed on, almost exclusively, amphibians. And they can attain the size you listed. Can't shake that the markings look a bit off, though... Maybe it's a hybrid? Someone else want to take a stab at it?


----------



## Piranha Guru

Could be a garter snake, a ribbon snake, or even a red belly snake...did you get a good look at its belly? Length makes me lean toward ribbon.


----------



## hitler

GN121406 said:


> the toad looks sad


I'd look sad to if I was being eaten ass first!!!!


----------



## wpviper

man how long did it take to get that frog down


----------

